# Removing water stains from cedar



## InsideandOut (Jan 3, 2011)

What is the best way to remove water stains from cedar? I have a client with a cedar sunroom that has water stains inside from a roof leak that has since been fixed. My first thought is to sand and re-stain the affected boards. Both the HO and I realize that there will likely be some differences compared with the other boards after sanding and re-staining. Any thoughts comments are welcome. Thanks


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

wood brightener that contains oxalic acid, cabot's and flood make decent brands, if it does not say contains oxalic acid do not buy it. I mix it 50/50 for my standard dilution.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just replace the  boards and be done with it. But then they would complain it don't match the other boards too. Can't win. But, replacing the boards would be probably less work and mess.


----------

